# Has anyone used this hgh Adelphi tropin before



## Joeyj (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

never used it but would think it would be like any other 100iu generic from china, with some good batches and bad batches...


----------



## Joeyj (Nov 27, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> never used it but would think it would be like any other 100iu generic from china, with some good batches and bad batches...


 Are right just got this I had the gena tropin x before and they said it was them changing the brand obviously this was aload of shit just wanted the sale 😂


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Joeyj said:


> Are right just got this I had the gena tropin x before and they said it was them changing the brand obviously this was aload of shit just wanted the sale 😂


exactly mate GTropin X has not rebranded


----------



## First time user (Sep 20, 2021)

How


Pscarb said:


> exactly mate GTropin X has not rebranded





Joeyj said:


> View attachment 210554
> View attachment 210555


How is product after taking it? I have just ended up with the same stuff?


----------

